# First vivarium



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I decided to convert one of my old 15 gallon (12x12x24) tanks into a vertical. I decided to stick with a resized exo terra background for this due to the limited amount of space with a 12x12 footprint. I feel it's a little over planted right now, but I plan on moving some to another viv I am working on. Tell me what you guys think, and constructive criticism is encouraged.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good if it were mine I would change the background as a cork mosaic takes up about the same amount of room. Also you could try putting some wood/branches in there to utilize the height of the vivarium.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks good! Leaf litter is always a good Idea though, It is the best substrate for darts.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep, I've got the leaf litter I just want to get some springtails in there and make any adjustments first. Do you have any pictures of a cork mosaic background so I can see how it's done?
Thanks,
Jarod


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

So I used gs, some cork, and silicone to redo the background for this. I just used an exo terra piece that I had laying around, and added an area where the vertical space could better be utilized. 








the tank now:








From the top:








Hope it looks better than before, please do tell what you think 

Thanks,
Jarod


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I like it a lot more now and It's good that you covered that styrofoam in peat it makes it much more natural if you want to see a cork mosaic for future referrnce I used it in my 12x12x18 build thread those cork tubes add great dimension to the viv aswell.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I like the new background a lot, it looks nice and natural! May I suggest taking that vrisea (The big brom with the flower) and moving it out of the substrate, you can do this by washing all the soil off and chopping away the roots (they are no longer needed for epiphytic growth ) and then mounting it just like you did with the other ones.

Also keep in mind that it has already flowered, and therefore the plant you have now will soon die off, before it does it should shoot out a pup which will replace it, but many nursery, especially home depot/lowes sell broms that have been stunted, the pups it will produce may be two or three times the size of the mother plant. This may warrant removing it from the viv altogether and growing it as a houseplant.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks! I actually have a larger viv that I am working on that I hope I can put the vriesea into and replace it with another brom. For now ill work on getting it out of the substrate. I got the vriesea from New England Herpetoculture, I'm not sure if it wil make a difference of the size it gets when it pups, but I hope they don't get too big!
Thanks,
Jarod


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

New Englandherp is a reputable sponsor, I'm pretty sure they don't sell the stunted broms- they tend to focus on viv suitable varieties. You can probably contact NEHERP on this site if you have more questions.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I ended up moving the Vriesea to another viv that i just finished, and added a brom into the upper left. I also added some satin pothos and another plant to help fill in the empty space. Sorry for the bad phone pics


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

This viv keeps getting better!

I also like reading the posts of complements with kind suggestions attached. Shows real class.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, I really appreciate the comments and suggestions, because that allows me to keep improving the viv so it can be the best it can for its future inhabitants. So if anyone thinks something should be done to make it better then just let me know .


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's the final plant layout:
















I was thinking a group of thumbnails (a type of amazonica maybe?) once its grown in and the springtails are established.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a little update, I added a few film canisters, and the plants have started to put out some more growth.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I finally got rid of the screen top and replaced it with glass, the only thing left is to get some screen to cover the vent holes in the glass. When it gets a little more grown in, I would like to put maybe 3 or 4 breeding thumbnails in there. I was thinking some variabilis, but does anyone have any thoughts of what could possibly go in here? 
Thanks


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

And here is the picture of the top:









Also would anyone possibly be able to tell me what is
sprouting out of the cork hollow that the peperomia is in, I'll try to get some good pics of it when I get the chance.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

It's hard to see but there is a small leaf coming out of the substrate. Is this just an offshoot of the current plant or something else?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

ICS523 said:


> New Englandherp is a reputable sponsor, I'm pretty sure they don't sell the stunted broms- they tend to focus on viv suitable varieties. You can probably contact NEHERP on this site if you have more questions.


I agree that NEHERP would not sell stunted broms, I've ordered all of my plants and other viv supplies from them and have nothing but great things to say about them. Mike and Jessica are very helpful and will answer any questions you might have. Don't be afraid to ask, it's the only way to learn sometimes. 

Great looking viv by the way, I like your resourcefulness in creating more horizontal space!


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I also completely agree, I have asked them lots of questions and yet have always given me quick helpful answers. And if anyone has anything that they think I could (realistically) change then please let me know .
Thanks


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking real nice.


----------



## grabberorangestang (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking good. Its hard to tell from the pictures, but maybe some more leaf litter?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

The whole back is leaf litter but I will try to add some to the front moss area. Does anyone have any idea what is sprouting out of the substrate next to the peperomia?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

A lot has changed in this vivarium, I got rid of the screen top and replaced it with glass with vent holes. Moss growth has started to take off, and many of the plants have too. I'll get some pictures of it soon. Oh and it will be inhabited with a highland Variabilis trio soon also .


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is what has changed and started to grow:








































Thanks for looking


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I finally got my frogs in here, here are some pictures:


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow gorgeous what kind of frogs are those

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Rhac said:


> Wow gorgeous what kind of frogs are those
> 
> 1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos
> 1.0 Leachianus
> 2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


Thanks, they are Variabilis highland. They are always out, but I still haven't heard any calling... Hopefully soon.


----------

